# help!



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

i just got a 1995 240sx se. can anyone tell me any basic thing i need to know about it?


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

engine- 2.4L DOHC (KA24DE)
power- 155 hp @ 5,600
torque- 160 ft.lbs @ 4,400
weight- 2,760 Lbs. 

hope that helps a little, if not, what else u wanna know? it might also be helpful to post and read in the s14 forum


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

preforming a search would help u in finsind some knowledge on your car, or using a search engine would work too


----------

